# Passport not here yet!!!



## shagnut (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm leaving Sunday and haven't received our passports!! I have my congressman working on it and they told me not to worry I did it on March 3rd. What happens if they don't come? I'm freaking out!!  shaggy


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 30, 2007)

shagnut said:


> I'm leaving Sunday and haven't received our passports!! I have my congressman working on it and they told me not to worry I did it on March 3rd. What happens if they don't come? I'm freaking out!!  shaggy



I submitted a renewal application for my son on March 12 and it's still not here yet! They said it would take 6-8 weeks, but it's obviously taking longer than that. 

Good luck!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sent Our Passport Applications In On Spec.*

We applied down at the Post Office the end of February -- received our passports in the mail last week.  No deadlines for us -- we figured we'd send in for passports 1st, then make reservations for cruises or non-USA timeshares after fresh passports were in our possession.  

We thought ours might have taken extra time because we lost our old, expired passports.  They're "lost" in the sense of being somewhere around the house where we can't find'm, not even after ever so much looking in all the places we'd be apt to put'm -- not _lost_ in the sense of being dropped or left behind overseas or out in public somewhere.  We assumed new passports would come quicker if we sent in the old expired 1s with our applications for new 1s, or at least if we were able to write our old passport numbers on our applications for new passports.  This time we're making photocopies, writing down the numbers & expiration dates on our calendars, putting'm in computer CardFiles, giving photocopies to our son, etc. -- things we didn't think to do last time.  

Our only trips out of the USA have been to Edinburgh, Scotland,  in 1992 for the Edinburgh Tattoo & the Edinburgh Fringe Festival, & to Nassau in the Bahamas in 1988 -- not counting a few trips to Manitoulin Island in Ontario, Canada, back in the days when folks from Canada & from the US could cross back & forth without passports.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Denise L (May 1, 2007)

I renewed mine on March 7 and haven't received the new one yet. I'm not going anywhere, but hopefully it will arrive in a couple of weeks!

Good luck!


----------



## Icarus (May 1, 2007)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but this page has an online status check link for passport renewals.

http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/processing/processing_1740.html


----------



## Kozman (May 1, 2007)

*Passports*

What bugs me is that they take your birth certificate from you with your application and you don't get it back until they send the passport!  It's not good enough to just show it to them.  I'm going to CA later this month and wanted to drop down to Mexico for a day, but without the birth certificate I can't.  So, it looks like I'll have to wait until after my visit to apply for the passport.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2007)

Kozman said:


> What bugs me is that they take your birth certificate from you with your application and you don't get it back until they send the passport!  It's not good enough to just show it to them.  I'm going to CA later this month and wanted to drop down to Mexico for a day, but without the birth certificate I can't.  So, it looks like I'll have to wait until after my visit to apply for the passport.



If you were born in the US it's pretty easy to get an extra copy of your birth certificate - you usually contact the records registrar in the county in which you were born.  Send them a check and they send you another certified copy of your birth certificate. 

********

BTW - while the usual wait for a passport has been six to eight weeks, I remember seeing an announcement from the State Department a couple of months ago that current wait times were longer due to the large number of applications being submitted.


----------



## maddaug (May 1, 2007)

A co-worker of mine just left on a cruise and she called about her passport. She was told they could expedite it for $$, or go to the nearest passport office and pick it up. She made the appointment with the intention of driving to get it but then the passport can within days of her trip. BTW, she didn't need a passport for the cruise but one of the excursions took them to waters where they would need on if stopped. 

Good luck, I'm glad we took care of ours last year.


----------



## Detailor (May 1, 2007)

Icarus said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but this page has an online status check link for passport renewals.
> 
> http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/processing/processing_1740.html



We applied for renewal of our youngest daughter's passport a few weeks ago so I tried this link.  Other than telling me the locator number and that the passport application is being processed there wasn't much other information.  However, the text indicated that it is now taking up to ten weeks to process right now - no surprise since they're processing record numbers of applications.  
There was a link for people who are travelling in the next two weeks.  That link provides telephone numbers and describes the expedited process.

Dick Taylor


----------



## BSQ (May 1, 2007)

unfortunately I'm afraid the bottom line if you don't get it in time for your trip is you are staying home.

FWIW (to hopefully help other travelers) the processing time that was 6-8 weeks was pushed back to at least 10 weeks ... and as for that online tracking ... bah, it's pretty much garbage now a days. (thought it was somewhat helpful when they weren't bombarded with applications as they are now .. but only somewhat).


----------



## BevL (May 1, 2007)

This has been the subject of much discussion here in Canada.  Lineups are at times up to five or six hours, and some folks have turned up in the news because they camp out the night ahead and sell a spot at the front of the line for anywhere from $50 to $100.

Not sure what the turnaround time is at this point.  Up until this whole thing started, you could be pretty much assured to have your passport about two weeks after you applied for it.  I believe it's now up to about 8 weeks, maybe more.

I have, though, been hearing that you may still be able to travel without one, just be prepared for extra security scrutiny.  No guarantees but the powers that be seem to be trying to make allowance for the delays in processing.


----------



## gmarine (May 1, 2007)

shagnut said:


> I'm leaving Sunday and haven't received our passports!! I have my congressman working on it and they told me not to worry I did it on March 3rd. What happens if they don't come? I'm freaking out!!  shaggy



It normally takes 6-8 weeks and with the new regulations it is taking longer than normal. Applying only 9 weeks prior, you really should have paid the extra fee to expedite it. If you dont get it in time, unfortunately you will need to cancel your trip. Hope you get it, good luck.


----------



## Kelso (May 1, 2007)

*They ask when is your next trip*

We decided to get our passports rather than face the problems not having it can create. On the application I remember that it asked us when was our next trip. It was in the US but we gave them the information and it came just before we left. Not that we needed it, but we used it for ID since it arrived. I do not know if that was just a coincidence that it arrived or they marked it so we would have it for our travel date. Good luck to those waiting and needing it. :whoopie:


----------



## shagnut (May 1, 2007)

*It's Here!!!!!!!*

After I worried myself sick about it, it came this morning. My congresswoman pulled some strings (they called the NOLA office) and got it overnighted by Fed EX . I wouldn't want anyone else to go thru this so get'm early!!  shaggy


----------



## Paumavista (May 1, 2007)

*Passport Expedite*

On the passport website it gives you a link to check the status of your passport application.  It also provides a phone number.

CALL THEM if you are having a problem.

You can also change your application and request expedited services over the phone by providing them with a credit card.  

I would say if you haven't received it and you are leaving in less than 2 weeks it would be worth the additional expedite fees - call them with your credit card and request the change.

Good luck....
Judy


----------



## gmarine (May 1, 2007)

Thats terrific that you got. Now relax and enjoy your trip.


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2007)

For others waiting for passports - I read this tip on trip advisor, to help you get though the clogged phone lines -

*When you get the "please try again later" message, press 9 and it takes you back to the main menu.  At the main menu, press 3 again to talk to an agent.  Keep repeating this until you get an agent - 877 487 2778*


----------



## sfwilshire (May 2, 2007)

Kozman said:


> What bugs me is that they take your birth certificate from you with your application and you don't get it back until they send the passport!  It's not good enough to just show it to them.  I'm going to CA later this month and wanted to drop down to Mexico for a day, but without the birth certificate I can't.  So, it looks like I'll have to wait until after my visit to apply for the passport.




I don't know how it is there, but you can get a certified birth certificate at the Health Dept here for about five bucks. Takes only a few minutes.

Sheila


----------



## KforKitty (May 2, 2007)

In the UK we get our passports in 6-8 DAYS not WEEKS.  A few years ago there was a public outcry at the length of time passports were taking to issue.  New technology and practices were introduced and turnaround time on uncomplicated passports is now days.  I heard of one last week posted on a Monday and received on a Friday.

Kitty


----------



## happybaby (May 2, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> I don't know how it is there, but you can get a certified birth certificate at the Health Dept here for about five bucks. Takes only a few minutes.
> 
> Sheila



Used to be about 5 bucks when I need copies of our girls BC.  But last year to get a copy of gr.d, it was 14.00.    And each add'l copy is also 14.00

I was shocked!!!

But yes, all you have to do is go to Vital Statistics Dept in the city where born, give them mom (Maiden)and dad's name, date and place of birth and within minutes you have a copy.   Or you can call and they mail it to you, but don't remember if there is an add'l fee for mailing.


----------



## Bee (May 2, 2007)

*Slow Passports*

We received our passports on Monday, exactly 11 weeks after we applied.  We were told it would take 6-10 weeks, but I expected it to take longer and it did.  I would suggest applying at least three months prior to travel.

Bee


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2007)

happybaby said:


> But yes, all you have to do is go to Vital Statistics Dept in the city where born, give them mom (Maiden)and dad's name, date and place of birth and within minutes you have a copy.   Or you can call and they mail it to you, but don't remember if there is an add'l fee for mailing.




Luckily, here you can go anywhere in the state and do the same.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2007)

*Passport status*

After a problem with my college age son who thought he had applied for passport and had not  he went a couple of weeks ago and applied, paying extra for the expedited service. The Express Mail receipt showed the application was received.

When we went on-line to check the passport application status, it shows that he requested standard service. No way he'll get it in time if they process it that way. 

I instructed him to call until he got someone at their phone number last night (they are open to midnight .... they must really be getting a lot of calls) and also to call the office where he applied this morning (which was oddly enough the County Court Clerk's office, not a Post Office).  Waiting to hear back from him on that.

I just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same thing. 

Sheila


----------



## ctreelmom (May 3, 2007)

I'd suggest getting an extra copy of your birth certificate or any other important identifying documents you needed to send in.  When I had to have my name changed on my passport to reflect my marriage, I had to send in my marriage  certificate, and I never got it back :annoyed:   I followed up with the passport agency for a couple of months to try to track it down, but finally just gave up.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 3, 2007)

My son's passport arrived in the mail today. We submitted the renewal on Feb. 12 and it was issued on April 19. Although they told us it would take 6-8 weeks, it was 11+ weeks until we received it today. I'm glad we made plans for Spring Break in the US and weren't waiting for it!


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 3, 2007)

The official records folks in your county can also issue duplicate marraige certificates, death certificates, etc. (no pun lumping those two together).

Just contact the county where you were married. Back in 1997 St. Croix only charged 2 each so we got 10 ordered before going home from getting married there. 

You have to send originals to credit cards too.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2007)

My son actually did keep his receipt (I'm surprised) and it shows that he DID pay the expedited fees. When he calls, however, he gets a message that they are only accepting calls if your departure is within two weeks. How frustrating!

He was going to go back to the office where he applied yesterday, but I've heard that those folks don't have any better luck than the general public at getting through to someone that can correct a problem.

Sheila


----------



## labguides (May 5, 2007)

I applied to renew passport in February -- took 10 weeks.

Happy to hear that your passport arrived before your trip.


----------



## Kay H (May 6, 2007)

I'm glad that my passport doesn't have to be renewed in 2017 when the rest of these do


----------



## Denise L (May 31, 2007)

*It's been 12 weeks as of yesterday...no passport yet*

Should I be worried  ? Not going anywhere, but would like my passport safe in my hands. Have others waited longer than 12 weeks and received theirs?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2007)

shagnut said:


> After I worried myself sick about it, it came this morning. My congresswoman pulled some strings (they called the NOLA office) and got it overnighted by Fed EX . I wouldn't want anyone else to go thru this so get'm early!!  shaggy



My sister-in-law left her passport home in Virginia in November.  We were bless because we were leaving out Miama, FL on a 10 days cruise. There is a U.S. State Passport Office located in the Federal Bldg in Miama and she was able to obtain a new passport on the same day.

Shagnut enjoy your vacation.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 16, 2007)

I heard that those people who paid for expedited passport services (and didn't get it!)  are eligible for a refund.


----------



## labguides (Jun 16, 2007)

I will tell my DH about refund for expedited passport. He paid the extra $ for fast service.That fast service took 3 weeks.


----------



## Judy (Jun 16, 2007)

*Update on US Passport rules June 8 from Yahoo! News*

Here's part of what the article says, 

"Responding to protests, the State Department and the
Homeland Security Department said they would temporarily relax a rule requiring passports for air travel to Canada, Mexico, Bermuda and the Caribbean.

From now until the end of September, they said, travelers would be allowed to fly to those destinations if they present government-issued identification, such as a driver's license, and a receipt from a State Department Web site showing they had applied for a passport.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070608/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/us_passports;_ylt=AuWB6CkDeKvFixXJHxpU2LPMWM0F


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 10, 2007)

labguides said:


> I will tell my DH about refund for expedited passport. He paid the extra $ for fast service.That fast service took 3 weeks.



I think that is within the guidelines for "expedited". Don't they say 2 - 3 weeks?

I need to figure out how long it took my sons'. I think he probably won't get a refund either, but it was longer. Maybe five weeks.

Sheila


----------

